# Soft-boiled Eggs In Microwave?



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, y'all.

Is there any way to cook soft-boiled eggs in a microwave? I asked Mom and Cat, and they don't know. I have a microwave and a toaster in our dorm room. We can't have hot plates/burners because some idiots cooked drugs on them and they're also a fire hazard.

I know how to make them on a regular stove. They're really good with shredded-up toast and all mixed together in a bowl with salt and pepper.

Any ideas? Thanks, y'all. 

Carl


----------



## Addie (Nov 9, 2013)

CarlSchellenberger said:


> Hi, y'all.
> 
> Is there any way to cook soft-boiled eggs in a microwave? I asked Mom and Cat, and they don't know. I have a microwave and a toaster in our dorm room. We can't have hot plates/burners because some idiots cooked drugs on them and they're also a fire hazard.
> 
> ...



ATK today had a show on Eggs Florentine. They were able to make an egg with a soft cooked yolk on a bed of spinach. The same recipe could be adapted for the microwave I am sure.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 9, 2013)

I have been told that if the yolk isn't broken, the eggs can go boom.

I usually make an omelette. Whisk an egg lightly with about a teaspoon of water and nuke it for 60 seconds on high. Don't salt it before nuking. It supposedly makes the egg tough.


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> ATK today had a show on Eggs Florentine. They were able to make an egg with a soft cooked yolk on a bed of spinach. The same recipe could be adapted for the microwave I am sure.


 
What's ATK? 

Carl


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2013)

CarlSchellenberger said:


> What's ATK?
> 
> Carl



America's Test Kitchen.  A cooking show on PBS.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Carl.  I too love soft boiled eggs mixed with toast.  

If all you have to work with is a toaster and microwave, toast your bread first, and shred it so it will be ready.

Then, as taxlady suggested, poke your yolks , add a tsp. of water per egg, gently stir and microwave....just for 15 or 20 seconds at a time or so at most....stirring at intervals...keeping in mind that the eggs will continue to cook once you remove them from the microwave.  Take the bowl of eggs out before they look about as close to soft boiled consistency as you're gonna get.....as they will continue to cook. Mix in your shredded toast, salt and pepper as you like, and enjoy.  Actually pretty good that way.


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 10, 2013)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi Carl. I too love soft boiled eggs mixed with toast.
> 
> If all you have to work with is a toaster and microwave, toast your bread first, and shred it so it will be ready.
> 
> Then, as taxlady suggested, poke your yolks , add a tsp. of water per egg, gently stir and microwave....just for 15 or 20 seconds at a time or so at most....stirring at intervals...keeping in mind that the eggs will continue to cook once you remove them from the microwave. Take the bowl of eggs out before they look about as close to soft boiled consistency as you're gonna get.....as they will continue to cook. Mix in your shredded toast, salt and pepper as you like, and enjoy. Actually pretty good that way.


 
Ok, I'll try that. Thanks to all of y'all. I get kinda frustrated at microwave cooking sometimes.

Carl


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2013)

A whole yolk in the microwave causes a loud explosion and requires a significant amount of time to clean the microwave's interior.  Those little particles of egg get into all those tiny little holes in the walls of the microwave. 

Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2013)

how to make Soft-boiled egg in 1minute. - YouTube


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2013)

Very clever.  I'll have to try that.  My thought is to drop the egg into water already in the cup  so filling the cup with water doesn't disperse the white.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2013)

You can also pick up one of these "As Seen on TV" Stonewave cookers at your local Bed Bugs & Beyond for 10 bucks American and save all those outrageous shipping and handling fees they charge if you order it on line. According to their commercial, it can be used for lots of different microwave recipes, not just eggs.

You might be able to get away with an induction burner hot plate in your dorm room. I'm sure some chemistry major could figure out how to cook meth on one, but at least the fire hazard is eliminated. The only drawback is you can't use aluminum cookware on it, they have to be some kind of ferrous material. I use an induction burner plate at my client's facility to test recipes before they get posted on the company blog, and I found some relatively inexpensive "aluminized steel" pots and pans at a restaurant supply store, and cast iron also works well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Very clever. I'll have to try that. My thought is to drop the egg into water already in the cup so filling the cup with water doesn't disperse the white.


 
If you're going to do that, put a few drops of vinegar in the water to help the white stay together.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the video link SLoB.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 10, 2013)

Sir Loin, thanks for the video.  That's a good idea.  
And I really like those little Stonewave cups!


----------



## CatPat (Nov 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the video link SLoB.



Ha! You called him a slob!

That is very funny!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 11, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Ha! You called him a slob!
> 
> That is very funny!
> 
> ...



Sir Loin Of Beef=SLOB.  First letter of each word, it is pretty funny!

We are not intentionally insulting him!


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 11, 2013)

Only Cat would see that! LOL!

Carl


----------



## CatPat (Nov 11, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Sir Loin Of Beef=SLOB.  First letter of each word, it is pretty funny!
> 
> We are not intentionally insulting him!



Yes! I know. That is why it is so funny!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2013)

I did the soft-boiled eggs in the microwave, last night.  Worked perfectly.


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 11, 2013)

Are we allowed to get stuff from DC and copy it to our computers for later? I mean if we don't share it or anything, if it's just for our own use? Cat says it's okay, but what about that video SLoB posted? Is that included too?

Carl


----------



## CatPat (Nov 11, 2013)

I know that these recipes can be copied but I do not think the videos can be taken.

This is a good question!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Ha! You called him a slob!
> 
> That is very funny!
> 
> ...


That's why I capitalized all the letters except for the "o" from "of" - so it would look less like "SLOB".


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, you can save it. It's a youtube video. 

Thanks for that Sir Loin......I'll never burn my fingers or mess with having shell in my soft boiled eggs again! Brilliant !


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That's why I capitalized all the letters except for the "o" from "of" - so it would look less like "SLOB".


 
We know you did, ma'am. If we offended you, we're sorry. We didn't mean to be offensive.

Thanks, y'all. I'll keep that in mind. And thanks for all the help!

Carl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 11, 2013)

CarlSchellenberger said:


> We know you did, ma'am. If we offended you, we're sorry. We didn't mean to be offensive.
> 
> Thanks, y'all. I'll keep that in mind. And thanks for all the help!
> 
> Carl


 
Anyone who thinks I am insulted has never seen me eat! Some people brush their teeth after every meal. I change my shirt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Anyone who thinks I am insulted has never seen me eat! Some people brush their teeth after every meal. I change my shirt!



What?  And rob the kitties of free grazing???


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did the soft-boiled eggs in the microwave, last night.  Worked perfectly.



Ditto here. Did it today. Very happy. One less pan to wash.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 11, 2013)

With seeing two thumbs up, I am definitely going to try that tomorrow morning!


----------



## CatPat (Nov 11, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Anyone who thinks I am insulted has never seen me eat! Some people brush their teeth after every meal. I change my shirt!



You are funny! I am very glad you were not offended. But you do know if you must change your shirt after every meal, you should look for a hole in your chin.

I think I have these when I eat ribs.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did the soft-boiled eggs in the microwave, last night.  Worked perfectly.


Same here. Very clever that you don't even have to poke the yolk using this method.

I did find that one minute was just a bit too long. For me, 50 seconds produced the desired amount of "runniness". 

So people may have to adjust times a bit for their own microwave ovens.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 12, 2013)

I tried it also! It does work! This is very much easier.

We butter our toast before spooning the egg onto it. Do any of you do this also?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Nov 13, 2013)

CatPat said:


> You are funny! I am very glad you were not offended. But you do know if you must change your shirt after every meal, *you should look for a hole in your chin.*
> I think I have these when I eat ribs.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


----------



## Addie (Nov 13, 2013)

CatPat said:


> I tried it also! It does work! This is very much easier.
> 
> We butter our toast before spooning the egg onto it. Do any of you do this also?
> 
> ...



I do. I guess I won't be using my egg rings anymore.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That's why I capitalized all the letters except for the "o" from "of" - so it would look less like "SLOB".




If you would consider SirLoin one word he would be SOB


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't had a soft boiled egg since my mother made them for me when I was a little kid.  Now I want one.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> If you would consider SirLoin one word he would be SOB




I'm confused.  IS the slob an SOB or is the SOB a slob?  Or did he choose that name because he knew it would generate this discussion?

I heard his real name is Chuck Roast.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I'm confused.  IS the slob an SOB or is the SOB a slob?  Or did he choose that name because he knew it would generate this discussion?
> 
> I heard his real name is Chuck Roast.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 13, 2013)

I tried the one egg in a cup of water the other day and it worked great. I like two eggs with my buttered toast pieces however so I used a cereal bowl and cracked two eggs into the water. For the two of them they needed 90 seconds on my microwave but they both came out just as perfectly. I drained the water, added the toast pieces on top and was all set for a quick and easy breakfast.
This is by far one of the best hints I've learned here at DC. Thanks again for finding it Sir.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I'm confused.  IS the slob an SOB or is the SOB a slob?  Or did he choose that name because he knew it would generate this discussion?
> 
> I heard his real name is Chuck Roast.



Oh dear! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 13, 2013)

I changed my name because I got sick of people asking me "What's up Chuck" and then get upset when I answer VOMIT!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 14, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I changed my name because I got sick of people asking me "What's up Chuck" and then get upset when I answer VOMIT!




Good comeback!!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I changed my name because I got sick of people asking me "What's up Chuck" and then get upset when I answer VOMIT!


----------



## Addie (Nov 15, 2013)

The Pirate is spending the night with me. I can't wait until morning so I can show him my new trick for poached eggs in a cup. Only I will have to do it in a bowl. He will want two eggs on toast instead of just one. And I want to make them at the same time like I do when making them on a stove. I would have to read back to see who posted this neat little trick. But whoever it was a big   THANK YOU!


----------



## CatPat (Nov 16, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I changed my name because I got sick of people asking me "What's up Chuck" and then get upset when I answer VOMIT!





That's funny!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> The Pirate is spending the night with me. I can't wait until morning so I can show him my new trick for poached eggs in a cup. Only I will have to do it in a bowl. He will want two eggs on toast instead of just one. And I want to make them at the same time like I do when making them on a stove. I would have to read back to see who posted this neat little trick. But whoever it was a big   THANK YOU!



When you find it please re post it.  Sounds good.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> When you find it please re post it.  Sounds good.


It's on the first page of this thread. Sir Loin of Beef posted a video.


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm glad I asked y'all this. Seems like it helped some folks and not just me.

I'm at my roommate Tyler's house this weekend, and I made them soft-boiled eggs and toast according to the video and it was awesome! I fried up some sausage links and made a fruit cup out of pears, bananas, and grapes. 

Cat gave me the idea about the fruit. Thanks, y'all. 

Carl


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried this method today and I'm a convert.

It took me slightly longer than the video indicated, I let the water in my two cup Pyrex measuring cup come to a boil in the microwave, added two eggs, nuked them for a minute and then let them rest in the hot water for a minute or two while I made toast.  Each egg remained separate and was perfectly poached.

I think this would work well if you have a houseful of people who drift into the kitchen at odd times wondering what's for breakfast.

I'm almost 60 and I'm finally learning to cook!


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2013)

I ended up doing three eggs for The Pirate. He was a hungry boy! I used a shallow bowl and the eggs all cooked separate even though in the bowl together. I will never make poached eggs in a pan again. I could do a whole bunch of these poached eggs for a crowd. I have a rather large micro and an 8x8 easily fits in it with room to spare. Move over cup of cold coffee. I have found a new use for the micro.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> I ended up doing three eggs for The Pirate. He was a hungry boy! I used a shallow bowl and the eggs all cooked separate even though in the bowl together. I will never make poached eggs in a pan again. I could do a whole bunch of these poached eggs for a crowd. I have a rather large micro and an 8x8 easily fits in it with room to spare. Move over cup of cold coffee. I have found a new use for the micro.



Yes! This really does work very well!

Isn't it interesting that a simple question about a simple food, the egg, can change how we fix these?

Thank you, SLoB. This is exactly what I love about this website!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 17, 2013)

I just tried this.  Now I am often leary of cooking shortcuts because I find that they seldom come up to the quality of longer tried and true methods.  But this is now my new method for cooking soft boiled eggs.  I heated my water in a coffee cup for 1 1/2 minutes and cracked an egg into it.  Then nuked it for one minute.  It was a little tight so next time I will nuke it for only 45 seconds after adding the egg.  But I have to say it was delicious and it was much prettier than the soft boiled eggs or even the poached eggs that I normally make.  I'm convinced.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh man I just had a thought (and an original thought...imagine that!).   It's going to take a little experimenting but I'll bet you could do huevos rancheros this way.  Now I "gotta" try it.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> Oh man I just had a thought (and an original thought...imagine that!).   It's going to take a little experimenting but I'll bet you could do huevos rancheros this way.  Now I "gotta" try it.



No kidding joesfolk! I can't wait to try in in the morning with a cup full of salsa and a toasted tortilla  Ole..


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 18, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> No kidding joesfolk! I can't wait to try in in the morning with a cup full of salsa and a toasted tortilla  Ole..


Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

I have to admit complete failure. I ruined 3 eggs; none of them cooked properly or cook at all. First one after one minute was completely uncooked. The second one after 2 minutes was still uncooked. The third one exploded after 2.5 minutes but still was not cooked evenly, yolk and some part of the white were cooked but some parts of the white were still runny. Those of you, who have succeeded. Please explain/tell me, please, what you did exactly. Step by step. Starting with the temperature of the egg and so on. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2013)

Charlie, with so many folks having such great results the logical conclusion is something is wrong with your microwave. Have you had trouble with other food in it?
Is your dish rotating inside? If you have one without a turn table, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I have to admit complete failure. I ruined 3 eggs; none of them cooked properly or cook at all. First one after one minute was completely uncooked. The second one after 2 minutes was still uncooked. The third one exploded after 2.5 minutes but still was not cooked evenly, yolk and some part of the white were cooked but some parts of the white were still runny. Those of you, who have succeeded. Please explain/tell me, please, what you did exactly. Step by step. Starting with the temperature of the egg and so on. Thank you in advance.



Charlie, to factors are important.  The power level of your microwave and how much water you used.  I'd go with a cup (8fl. oz.) of water for a minute.  I just used tap water that wasn't hot or ice cold.  Depending on the power of the microwave a minute will be too much, too little or just right.  You have to adjust accordingly.  Remember, this is to be soft boiled not hard.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

Andy, what about the egg, was it room temperature, or was it from fridge? 

I did have an 8 oz cup. Water was tap room temp. 

Kayelle, I do not think there is anything wrong with my MW, works just fine with other stuff.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2013)

I used the egg right out of the refrigerator.  I microwaved the cup with the egg and water for one minute and it as a little under cooked.  The yolk and some of the white were soft boiled but there was uncooked white remaining.  I had to run it a little longer.


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 19, 2013)

59 messages, and it took to #57 message before there is any mention of microwave oven power level / setting.

sorry to be such a prig, but you folks be not all too well informed / educated / experienced about microwave ovens.

having spent way way too much time "on the road" living in extended stay / et. al. type facilities that have a kitchen consisting of a fridge, microwave and a sink - I can cook an egg poached to soft boiled to hard boiled to scrambled in any microwave of your choice given a couple days to experiment and take notes.

the "water in the cup with the egg" does one thing - it "moderates" the temperature achieved by the microwave oven.  there's a setting - putting the power setting on half/ 50% does the same thing as adding a bunch of water in a cup.

if an egg "explodes" in the microwave it is simply because the water in the egg "suddenly and instantaneously" reaches the boiling point, turning to steam, steam which has a multi-thousand time volumetric existence - thus "exploding" all over the inside of the microwave.

having done more than a few eggs on the road in the microwave, I have never exploded an egg.  then again, I know about the power level settings thing....


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> 59 messages, and it took to #57 message before there is any mention of microwave oven power level / setting.
> 
> sorry to be such a prig, but you folks be not all too well informed / educated / experienced about microwave ovens.
> 
> ...


Wow, you could just have mentioned that a lower power setting works for you and maybe included the education info.

I think most of the people here are aware of the power variations in microwave ovens. At least one person has said that it took more than one try to get it right.

What does, "...multi-thousand time volumetric existence.." mean?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

Don’t you just love when some know-it-all comes and educates you about power setting of the microwave, because really none of us really knew before that such thing even exist. 

How about just simply telling people your way of doing it in details instead of being rude?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

Can somebody please post the pictures of what you end up with? Maybe what I had was all I could get from the egg.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

Charlie, try two things. I realize that three eggs can be a breakfast for someone, or a cake that will not get baked. It is hard to see food wasted. 

Poke a hole with a fine pointed needle in the yolk. The yolk has a film over it to keep it separate from the white. The yolk will not leak out. 

Also try covering the egg not more than an inch with tap water. Try cooking one egg at a time. The energy goes into cooking the egg instead of boiling the water.  

The first time I did it, it came out perfect. The second time I did two eggs at a time in a bowl instead of a cup. Not that great, but edible. The third time, two eggs and way too much water. A disaster. And I didn't prick the yolk. Lesson learned. Good luck and don't give up. Keep a record of your failures so you don't repeat them and you will figure it out. It will work for you.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Addie. I still hope somebody would post a picture here.

The only thing I did not do was pocking the yolk.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2013)

Charlie, I doubt anyone took pictures when they did this.  Maybe someone will post a picture the next time they do this.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 19, 2013)

The video posted showed what the final product looked like.  I haven't tried it yet but I think I would let mine go a little longer than one minute since I want my whites completely cooked.  But of course, I will have to check the power level of my microwave.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2013)

I drew this on one of my iPad drawing apps (with my finger) and apologize for the crudeness, but my egg 



turned out fine too.  The white sort of wrapped all the way around the yolk, and the yolk was nice and runny.

Not a picture, but hey, I tried!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I drew this on one of my iPad drawing apps (with my finger) and apologize for the crudeness, but my egg
> 
> View attachment 19800
> 
> ...




That's cute!  After reading all this I had to try it.  I let it go for 1:20....a little too long.  I would have taken a picture for Charlie, but it would have been a picture of what not to do.  It was too close to hard boiled for me, but tasted good. I used a pyrex measuring cup and it was interesting to watch it form while cooking.  Hey, I don't get out much!  LOL   I will try it again tomorrow morning for breakfast, for a little less time.  I want it to taste like the soft boiled eggs my mother made for me as a child.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2013)

I tried it for 60 seconds and mine was hard boiled. I'll try again with less time or lower power.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> That's cute!  After reading all this I had to try it.  I let it go for 1:20....a little too long.  I would have taken a picture for Charlie, but it would have been a picture of what not to do.  It was too close to hard boiled for me, but tasted good. I used a pyrex measuring cup and it was interesting to watch it form while cooking.  Hey, I don't get out much!  LOL   I will try it again tomorrow morning for breakfast, for a little less time.  I want it to taste like the soft boiled eggs my mother made for me as a child.



Did you have the cup on that rack that "didn't" come with your electric pressure cooker? Running as fast as my short little legs will go!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Did you have the cup on that rack that "didn't" come with your electric pressure cooker? Running as fast as my short little legs will go!



You can't run at all, Addie, you have a broken foot!  Carol will easily catch you!


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> You can't run at all, Addie, you have a broken foot!  Carol will easily catch you!



Dang! Now I am in big trouble. Will someone please hide me?


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Did you have the cup on that rack that "didn't" come with your electric pressure cooker? Running as fast as my short little legs will go!




Actually, no, because when my DH was packing up the PC to take it back to the basement storage area I told him "Don't forget the rack!  It's over on the counter by the telephone."  So now the rack is in the box with the PC.  If I am ever looking for it, someone remind me where it is, please.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm feeling protective, come stand behind me, Addie!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I drew this on one of my iPad drawing apps (with my finger) and apologize for the crudeness, but my egg
> 
> View attachment 19800
> 
> ...



Cute.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm feeling protective, come stand behind me, Addie!



Thank you. I knew I could always count  on you to come to my rescue.

Right now I am so full of Vicodin I probably could run and not even notice my foot. I only take one at a time and then two hours later I take the second one. That way the benefits last longer and I don't have to take as many. I also find that should I let the Vicodin wear off without taking any more, once the pain is gone, it doesn't come back when the pill wears off.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 20, 2013)

Addie, I have one Percocet left from my last surgery.  I'm saving it for a very special occasion, because I know once that's gone there's no more.   There have been several times that I've had pain and I look at that one pill, then put it back thinking, "No, I might have a worse day."  LOL


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 20, 2013)

I tried another egg this morning.  Let it go for 1:10.  The yolk was still a little too well done, but there was some white that was not done.  That doesn't work for me.  The white has to be cooked.  I will try again tomorrow.  I think it was Jonesfolk who heated the water first, then added the egg and heated it again.  I will try that, because I was always told for a hard boiled egg, always start them in cold water because if you use hot water, the white will start to cook before the yolk and the yolk will not be done enough.  In this case, that's the result I want.  If that doesn't work I will probably just have to concede that this process is not for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2013)

Carol, I had the same result when I tried it yesterday. I think warming the water first is a good idea; I'm going to try that, too.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> ...  The yolk was still a little too well done, but there was some white that was not done. ...




That is my problem too. I hate undercooked white part, brrrrr, yuk.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I have one Percocet left from my last surgery.  I'm saving it for a very special occasion, because I know once that's gone there's no more.   There have been several times that I've had pain and I look at that one pill, then put it back thinking, "No, I might have a worse day."  LOL



I have a deteriorating hip and the base of my spine. If I stand or walk too long, it starts to hurt. I get a script of a ten day supply with the directions take two, three times a day. Around day nine I call in for a refill. I usually only need to take one and the pain subsides. Sometimes I may be able to go fifteen to twenty days before I call for a refill. I have always been reluctant to become reliable on pain killers. But PF has stayed on my case these past couple of years telling me that I need to take them, when I need them. I finally got the message. And this dang foot has certainly brought that home, loud and clear. 

I have a refill coming today. And I do need them. Right now the Vicodin are working for me. And I am sure when the day comes that they no longer are, Winthrop will explore with me other pain meds that they can prescribe. I am no longer concerned with becoming addicted. My son Poo told me that it is very difficult to become addicted to pain killers if you *really* need them. And I do, unfortunately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have a deteriorating hip and the base of my spine. If I stand or walk too long, it starts to hurt. I get a script of a ten day supply with the directions take two, three times a day. Around day nine I call in for a refill. I usually only need to take one and the pain subsides. Sometimes I may be able to go fifteen to twenty days before I call for a refill. I have always been reluctant to become reliable on pain killers. But PF has stayed on my case these past couple of years telling me that I need to take them, when I need them. I finally got the message. And this dang foot has certainly brought that home, loud and clear.
> 
> I have a refill coming today. And I do need them. Right now the Vicodin are working for me. And I am sure when the day comes that they no longer are, Winthrop will explore with me other pain meds that they can prescribe. I am no longer concerned with becoming addicted. My son Poo told me that it is very difficult to become addicted to pain killers if you *really* need them. And I do, unfortunately.



That Poo is a smart kid...


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That Poo is a smart kid...



I always thought so.

I never think of the Vicodin until I feel pain. And then it has to be a sharp one. So I doubt very much that I am becoming addicted. Thank you so much for all your support.


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator (Nov 20, 2013)

*H2O in micro!(yes ! 2 the video) EGGplosive alternative....*

I had made scrambled eggs in the micro many times (sprayed bowl w/pa,, put in micro for 20 seconds, pour BEATEN egg in bowl, spray a small saucer with  pam and place on top of bowl / pam side facing egg, micro 1 minute), so when people told me that I couldn't make a soft boiled egg in the micro, i refused to believe ! So I sprayed a bowl with pam and used my method above, after the minute was up, I didn't expect the minute to go by so quickly. so I rushed to get my toast done, pour my coffee and set my table. I lifted the dish and there sat a BEAUTIFUL soft egg, I could see the soft yolk showing thru the thin egg skin. I was so proud. "HA HA ha and phooie to all those Naysayers" (i thought)..... I just could not wait to stick my spoon in to break the yolk and watch it run and ooze out.
Big smile on my face as I slowly stuck my spoon in to savour the golden ooziness. BUT instead I hear a LOUD EXPLOSIVE BANG ..... So loud I instinctively closed my eyes. When I opened them, it took me a few seconds to gather my wits. Still facing the bowl I realized my egg was totally gone. Then I realized my face felt a little wet. WAIT did i say alittle? 
I wiped my face THERE was my GOLDEN OOZINESS all over my face ! 
OMG as I looked around and wiped the goodness from my face I realized it was in my hair, on my eyelids, IN an EAR, on the ceiling were tiny bits of egg and yolk hanging, the light fixture, ( i had to turn the light off quickly cause it was cooking and burning on the bulb !), grandbabies toys, the windows, the ceiling fan, my shirt, as I began cleaning up I was finding bits of egg ALL over the place .... on the phone, in the OTHER ROOM on the fridge,  2 drops on the TV in the living room (holey cow ... traveled straight thru 2 serving windows) 9 feet apart and 5 more feet to the tv ! I had to shower to get all the egg off and out of me, and for DAYS I was finding bits of egg all over the downstairs. OH did I mention IN MY SHOE by the back door in the kitchen 1 day later as I slipped my foot in ... EWE  ...... YOLK !! HOW The Heck ??!
Anyway, that's my eggPLOSIVE soft boiled egg story/nightmare.
LONG story short, well Too Late for THAT.... Water in cup as in that video someone posted, is a better idea for a soft boiled egg.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh my, that's hilarious JavaMemah, though it was probably less funny at the time.


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator (Nov 20, 2013)

*Funny ? Hubby thought so !!! Then i did too !*



taxlady said:


> Oh my, that's hilarious JavaMemah, though it was probably less funny at the time.




When hubby can in to see what the noise was and I couldn't explain, just stood there with "EGG ON MY FACE" and I was thinking of THAT VERY phrase as I stood there.... I didn't have to say a word, he looked at my dish, then my face.... it was dead quiet for about 30 seconds then I just "cracked up " laughing. He was trying not to cause he didn't know how I'd react, but when I started laughing, so did he. He offered to help me clean up, but I just shook my head and laughingly motioned him to go back upstairs. 
ha ha ha


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 20, 2013)

I got to thinking today....are eggs cooked this way soft boiled or are they poached?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> I got to thinking today....are eggs cooked this way soft boiled or are they poached?


I would say they are poached.


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator (Nov 21, 2013)

I would gander a guess at poached.


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2013)

Ditto here.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 21, 2013)

My egg this morning turned out darn near perfect.  I put the water in my pyrex measuring cup and heated it in the microwave for about 40 seconds.  Then I cracked the egg into the cup and microwaved it for about 45 seconds.  The whites were almost the way I like them done, but the yolk was still runny, almost like mom's.  So this is now my procedure to do this, but tomorrow, the second cooking with be for 50 seconds.  

Since the water doesn't actually boil, you can't call them soft boiled, but you can call them soft cooked.  Since they are cooked in liquid they are also poached.  As long and they taste good, I don't care what they're called!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> ... but tomorrow, the second cooking with be for 50 seconds...



Ok, so tomorrow, you'll take the picture, right? Please.


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 21, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> I got to thinking today....are eggs cooked this way soft boiled or are they poached?



when was the last time you were offered a poached egg in 'in the shell'?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> when was the last time you were offered a poached egg in 'in the shell'?


That's exactly why we think they are poached. They are cooked in liquid and not in the shell.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 21, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Ok, so tomorrow, you'll take the picture, right? Please.




I'll try Charlie.  I was successful putting a picture on here one time.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I'll try Charlie.  I was successful putting a picture on here one time.



Thank you


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 22, 2013)

Here are the pics from this morning!   I cooked 3/4 cup of water in my pyrex measuring cup for 40 seconds.  I cracked the egg in and cooked another 50 seconds. Let it sit in the water for several seconds while I buttered my toast.    The whites were not as runny as they look in the picture.  Results would probably vary with the power of your microwave oven and the size of the egg.  I really like the egg cooked this way.  I will probably add a second a day to each cook time until I get the whites done as much as I can while still having the runny yolk.


----------



## Addie (Nov 22, 2013)

There ya go Charlie! That is how mine came out the first time. One of the things I like about this method is that the eggs come out in the perfect shape that you can never achieve unless you have the rings.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 22, 2013)

Addie said:


> There ya go Charlie! That is how mine came out the first time. One of the things I like about this method is that the eggs come out in the perfect shape that you can never achieve unless you have the rings.


I agree...and I think this site needs a "like" button.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> I agree...and I think this site needs a "like" button.


I can't count the number of times I would have clicked a like button, if we had one.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 23, 2013)

Addie, I have tried using the rings, but I must be doing something wrong because the whites of the egg run out under the edge of the ring.  For years I have uses a little single egg poacher, which is like a tiny sauce pan for the water, with a cup that sets on the top like a double boiler for the egg, and a lid.  When the water boils, it "steam cooks" the egg.  They also made them bigger for cooking multiple eggs.  And I have one for 2 eggs in the microwave but I've never tried it.  I like this boiled water-in-the-cup method the best!  I like watching how quickly the whites of the egg form.


----------



## OX2 Gooner (Dec 28, 2013)

Put the shelled egg in a small container, prick the yolk with a toothpick (or anything sharp) cover and give it 30 seconds, check to see if the white is setting, if it is not give it another 15 seconds. Simple, just get the buttered soldiers ready to attack that lovely soft yolk


----------



## Carl D (May 7, 2014)

I have cooked "boiled" eggs successfully in the microwave, in the shell without no explosions.  My method calls for wrapping each egg in aluminum foil and submerging the foil wrapped eggs completely in water.  The water prevents arcing from the foil and foil keeps the m-waves from heating the inside of the egg directly.  When you wrap the eggs you will probably have air pockets that will make the egg buoyant, but if you hold it  under water for a moment, the water will displace the air and the egg should be able to stay submerged.  It has been a long time since I did this, so I don't remember specific timing. I did preheat the water at least partway, before adding the eggs. The timing should be similar to stovetop cooking, as you are not nuking the egg, but only cooking in water.
I knew a guy who was seriously injured by an exploding microwave egg, just cooked in its shell w/o water or foil. Nearly lost his eye.


----------



## Carl D (May 8, 2014)

*MW power levels*

Amen.  As well as using the variable power on your MW, everyone should know the power output rating of their oven.. This is a pet peeve of mine, especially when recipes or pkg directions are non-specific as to what wattage their "14 minutes" or whatever is correct for


----------



## Carl D (May 8, 2014)

*Please note*

I thought I was directly responding to the post about power levels.As a newbie, I did not realise that this site does not have branching response options. Or i have not yet figured them out.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 8, 2014)

CarlSchellenberger said:


> Hi, y'all.
> 
> Is there any way to cook soft-boiled eggs in a microwave? I asked Mom and Cat, and they don't know. I have a microwave and a toaster in our dorm room. We can't have hot plates/burners because some idiots cooked drugs on them and they're also a fire hazard.
> 
> ...


Hi, Carl. You can't cook eggs in shell in the microwave - they'll explode. You can, however, bake them in a ramekin or a cup. A spoonful of water in the cup, break the egg into the cup, pierce the yolk with a cocktail stick or toothpick. Whizz in the m/wave for 30 secs or until the white is almost all cooked then turn off the m/wave and leave to stand a minute until the residual heat in the egg has cooked the rest of the white. You may need less or more time than 30 secs depending on the size of the egg - play it by ear (or eye in this case). It produces what at home we called a "pretend poached egg".

NB IIRC my m/wave is an 800watt model


----------



## Mad Cook (May 8, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I have been told that if the yolk isn't broken, the eggs can go boom.
> 
> I usually make an omelette. Whisk an egg lightly with about a teaspoon of water and nuke it for 60 seconds on high. Don't salt it before nuking. It supposedly makes the egg tough.


 I know you wrote this a long time ago but yes, they can pop and splutter but you only need to pierce the yolk with a toothpick, cake testing skewer pinted knife. You don't need to totally destroy the yolk/white delineation by stirring, etc..


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I know you wrote this a long time ago but yes, they can pop and splutter but you only need to pierce the yolk with a toothpick, cake testing skewer pinted knife. You don't need to totally destroy the yolk/white delineation by stirring, etc..


But then it isn't an omelette.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 9, 2014)

taxlady said:


> But then it isn't an omelette.


But my reply wasn't about omelettes. I was answering the poster's comment that "_I have been told that if the yolk isn't broken, the eggs can go boom_".


----------

